# E10 - disconnecting the fan



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

Has anyone disconnected the fan on the their Compak E10?

If so, can you tell me how easy/hard it is, and explain how best to do it?

Also, is it a reversible procedure - i.e. only requiring unplugging connectors rather than cutting wires?

Any insight would be appreciated....


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

This is a technical description as followed by me...

Open the shiny cover

Remove the fan from the casing.

Yank on the fan cable.

It unplugs from a socket deep in the body that happens to be angled up like the engineer expected you to do it.

Re-connecting is a whole world away and likely more complicated.

I occasionally temp probe inside the slot and it's 5 degrees warmer than ambient.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

It's really easy. Take the bottom plate off and just unplug it from the circuit board. There's two wires that lead up that way, one's the dosing button, one's the fan. Can't remember which is which but you'll know which one you've got when you switch it back on. You can plug it back in if needed, no need for snipping.


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

mmmatron said:


> It's really easy.... You can plug it back in if needed, no need for snipping.


That's just what I wanted to hear. Thanks!


----------

